# International driving permit



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyone obtained one of these from the DGT in Spain?

I am investigating how to get a driving licence in Thailand and I need to have both a "normal" licence and an international one.

I initially wanted to get a UK licence and an international permit from the UK, so that when I present them along with my British passport it would seem more "normal", but it seems that I will not be able to get a UK licence.

But in theory (correct me if I'm wrong) I shouldn't really keep my Spanish one either once I leave Spain....

If I apply for an International licence before I go, does it have to have an address on it? I have no address in Thailand, and, logically I won't be a resident of Spain when I want to use the international permit....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You can use your Spanish licence within the EU but I'm not sure about elsewhere..

However...I have hired cars on production of my UK licence in Canada and in the U.S. I'm not sure whether a UK or Spanish licence would be recognised in Thailand but beware: many 'International Licences' are not worth the paper they are written on...After all, different states have differing requirements for passing a test.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I get an international driving license from the DGT every year for when I go visit my family in the States. I can't drive using my Spanish license there but the international license is accepted. 

It is very simple to get an international license from the DGT, as long as you have a valid Spanish license. You only need to take in two photos, some ID, and your Spanish license. They make it for you as you wait so it only takes a few minutes. The cost is minimal (something like 10€ - I can't remember exactly). 

The international license has the same information on it as your Spanish license, so that includes your Spanish address. It's only valid for a year. I think it's really intended for tourists who will be driving outside of the EU, so yes, many people would logically be a resident of Spain while using it.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The IDP is really just a translation of your drivers license.

Can you trade in a Spanish license in Thailand? If not you're just use the IDP like a tourist until you get a Thai license.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Just use the spanish one + one year IDP & during that time take a Thia test, Can't be hard as the top gear lot did it .


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks all for the replies. I suppose that using my Spanish licence along with the IDP will be OK (even if the address will just be my last address in Spain).

I'll probably have to update my licence to a photocard version before though!

I am consulting on the Thailand forum about the intricacies of that part of the process!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Thanks all for the replies. I suppose that using my Spanish licence along with the IDP will be OK (even if the address will just be my last address in Spain).
> 
> I'll probably have to update my licence to a photocard version before though!
> 
> I am consulting on the Thailand forum about the intricacies of that part of the process!


Step by step, how to pass.

How to Get a Thai Driving License | Thai Blogs

:clap2:


----------

